# Echo PB-500T Blower - Carb Trouble - Easy Ideas?



## BurnIt13

I was recently given an Echo PB-500T blower. This is Echo's entry level backpack blower. I am the 3rd owner. Owner #2 got it because owner #1 had trouble with it and bought a new one instead. Owner #2 more or less just let it sit for 2+ years.

I put fresh gas mix in it and it just doesn't want to stay running. After dorking with the choke and feathering the throttle you can get it to run a little bit but too much or too little choke/throttle and it dies.

It was manufacturered in 2011 and owner #1 used it for the season. I suspect he let it sit with old fuel over the winter and then the problems began in 2012.

So.....I'm smart enough to know that the carb needs cleaning or replacement but I'm hoping there is an obvious easy trick that the experts are aware of on this blower. Will I be that lucky? Just a...loosen this screw and spray some carb cleaner in there type of trick? Or is it exactly what I think it is....a gummed up carb?

Thanks! Here is a link for the Echo blower btw if anyone cares..
http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Blowers/PB-500T


----------



## BurnIt13

I should also note....Echo has a 5-yr warranty on this blower. They state that it only applies to the original owner but I'm not sure how they'd know if I were the original owner or not. I could use this thing now so if its something simple I'd like to get it running on my own. If it comes down to purchasing a new carb, they cost nearly $100 so I'll give the warranty route a shot.


----------



## bigbadbob

Try a carb kit and check the fuel and impulse lines.+
Clean the carb as best you can when its out.
BBB


----------



## BurnIt13

Yeah I figured it was going to go that route....since I'm new to servicing blowers or Echo stuff in general would you have a good source for me to go find parts so I don't wander around the internet aimlessly? Thanks!


----------



## bigbadbob

Probably just as cheap and easy to fine a small engine or echo dealer and get your parts, be sure and take the carb numbers or the carb itself to get the correct kit.
They are pretty easy to do.
Post up and someone here will walk you thru it.
BBB


----------



## BurnIt13

Thanks again for your help. I just watched a youtube video of someone rebuilding the carb on this blower. Looks like a piece of cake. The only thing I have to do is decide if I want to take the mixture screws out to clean those holes too. I guess I'll just need to write down how many turns it takes to get them out.


----------



## bigbadbob

You will probably have to adjust the screws when your done, so might as well pull them and clean.
You want that carb as clean as you can.
Carb is probably full of syrup style of gas!!!!
BBB


----------



## BurnIt13

Stupid question.... how sensitive are these carbs to adjustment? For example if it takes 5-3/4 turns to take out the screw and when I put it back in and I'm off by a 1/4 turn is it a huge deal? I've never tuned a 2-stroke and would prefer to just get it back to stock and be done with it.


----------



## bigbadbob

Count your turns in on both needles, lightly seated,that will get you very close for after.
Best bet then is find a youtube video on the final adjustment.
Or post back and someone with help
BBB


----------



## LegDeLimber

Yeah, Walbro seems pretty darned proud $$ of that bastard bodied carburetor.
You're gonna love digging those little SOBs out of that carb.
Looks to be about 2 mm head diameter, single flat "D" shape. That insert in the screw just adds extra joy.
Took me three re-groovings to dig 'em out. 
By total accident I stumbled across the slotted version of those screws.
Suspiciously(?), they don't seem to be listed anywhere along with that carb body series.
I'll have to look for the replacement screw pics and its numbers.....got 'em somewhere here.

I just found my pb-500 at a "divorce sale" Wasn't really interested in the thing, but it cranked first pull after having sat for a while and the package price for it and the things I was after just made me think, what the heck, take it home and see what could be done with it.
Between having a pretty good running pb-620 and some ongoing health/medical adventures, I just haven't pursued the pb-500 project.
Might take a few days but I'll look for whatever pics and notes I can still find.


----------



## BurnIt13

As the son of a mechanic I feel like I can take on whatever challenge faces me......I'm just not that familiar with two stroke or small engine stuff so thank you everyone for your advice. I bought a tune up kit and a carb rebuild kit at the dealer last night. I plan to give this a shot friday afternoon. I'll probably let the carb body sit overnight in cleaner before I blow it out one last time to try and dissolve any remaining gunk.

If I'm lucky I'll end up with a pretty decent blower with half a season of homeowner use on it for $30 in parts.

For the high speed mixture screw....the best practice is to hold the throttle wide open and adjust the screw out (counter-clockwise) just until the top speed RPM drops a smidge right? That way its a tad on the rich side?

EDIT......Uggggghh. Didn't fully realize what LegDeLimber was talking about above until I looked at the blower since this is my first EPA gas powered device. I guess the EPA doesn't want me playing with my own stuff. It looks like I need a special ECHO tool....which I probably can't get.

Any tips on getting the screws out? Once I get them out I will grind a slot in them.


----------



## bigbadbob

You got the high speed correct, a tad rich.
Sometimes you have to fiddle a little with the low and high to get it happy.
You cant sneak those screws out with a very small needle nose??
I have an all metal echo blower,,
BBB


----------



## BurnIt13

I'll do more investigation this weekend. I took a 2 second look at it as I was walking by it this AM. If I'm lucky maybe a pair of needle nose vice grips.


----------



## BurnIt13

So it was a no-go. I took the carb apart and cleaned it out as best I could. It didn't look that bad in there. I must have screwed something up because its not getting fuel at all now.

The plug is dry as a bone. Obviously I screwed something up because it would sort run before and now it won't even kick over once. I guess my 2-stroke skills need some work. 

The best price I could find for a new carb is 90. What do you think the dealer would charge to rebuild the carb?

Oh.....and Hi/Lo adjustment screws are buried. Its a _real _small D and they are recessed in the carb. No way I can get to them without the proper tool.


----------



## bigbadbob

You might try a bit fuel down the carb, sometimes it all that is needed to prime tha carb.
You might also repost this in the chainsaw section,,, way more response than just me.
BBB


----------



## Saw Dr.

Take the carb only into a small and dirty mower shop. Be nice to the good 'ole boys there, and buy some oil or something. Ask them if they might look at your carb. I do it at our place all of the time. 2 minutes max, and often gain a loyal customer.


----------



## backhoelover

here


----------



## backhoelover

another


----------



## backhoelover

this is how to adjust the reed system


----------



## backhoelover

hey any luck did you order you some tools


----------



## C.J.

backhoelover said:


> this is how to adjust the reed system


I've been looking up things about this PB-500 blower for about 8 years and this is the first time I've ever seen anything at all on the reeds! Where in the world did you find this?


----------



## backhoelover

Echo tech website


----------



## C.J.

backhoelover said:


> Echo tech website


Is it the Echo and Shindaiwa Buisness portal? I can't find an Echo tech website except for some type of business that isn't lawn equipment....lol.


----------



## backhoelover

Yes that’s it


----------

